# URL von eigenem PC?



## Lukasz (28. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mir heute die frage gestell, ob ich meinen Heim PC für meine Homepage benützen könnte. Ich meine das bei Anwahl meiner URL die seite auf meinem PC (als Server) gesucht wird. Geht dies eigentlich? Gibt es Seiten, wo man dies nachlesen kann wie man dies macht.
Ich habe eine Athlon xp 2000+ mit 512 DDR und 2*160Gyg Hdd. Ist dies sinvoll.
Ich benutze T-DSL Flat 1500?
Ich bin froh wenn mir hierzu jemand etwas erzählen könnte. Und Sorry, wenn ich das falsche Forum Thema gewählt habe!
Gruss Lukasz!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. August 2003)

*hm* das ist eigentlich im falschen Forum, aber egal.
Was du natürlich brauchst ist einen Webserver: Apache oder IIS. Dann hast du noch das Problem, daß du eine dynamische IP-Adresse hast, d.h. jedesmal wenn du dich einwählst, bekommst du eine andere IP-Adresse. Dies kannst du umgehen, indem du dich bei einem Dienst registrierts, der die Umleitung übernimmt: z.B. http://www.dyndns.org/ wie das dann genau geht musst du selbst nachlesen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (12. September 2003)

*VORSICHT MIT DYNDNS*

Hi,

Ich wäre vorsichtig mit DYNDNS. Das ist nach außen hin eine schöne sache, aber sobald ein Hacker das spitz bekommt das ein normaler User einen Webserver betreibt,dann gute Nacht.

Naja. Es geht. Aber wie gesagt. Ich wäre damit vorsichtig.
Deine IP wird immer, wenn du online bist aufgelöst. Wenn ich also wüsste das du online bist, dann könnte ich dich angreifen, weil ich IMMER deine IP bekommen würde. Schalt am besten noch ne DICKE Firewall da vor. Dann bist du wenigstens etwas sicherer.

Gruß
  BabyMitschnully


----------



## chibisuke (12. September 2003)

Nun also ich hab bereits einige erfahrung sammeln können im betrieb von servern, und betreibe im moment selbst einen an meiner DSL leitung...

nun das erste was du unbedingt tun musst, ist mit einem provider klar stellen, ob du überhaupt server betreibern darfst, das ist sehr wichtig, sonst biste nach relativ kurzer zeit deine internet verbindung los... also unbedingt vertrag prüfen..

als nächstes richtest du dir bei http://www.dyndns.org einen account und eine Dynamische addresse ein...
dann lädste dir von der selbigen seite das programm BaliDDNS das updatet deine IP sobald dein rechner die verbdinung zum internet herstellt, einfach entsprechend konfigorieren, das programm ist relativ einfach.

nun der nächste schritt ist, das du erstmal alles sicherheitsupdates für dein system installierst, das ist wichtig oder du bist leichtes ziel...

Ideal währe natürlich ein linux rechner und ein ´passender DDNS client

wenn du das hast, dann besorgst du dir ne anständige software firewall, denn ohne die, sind offe ports und das mit Dyndns account extrem gefährlich... also virenscanner (solltest du so und so haben) und Firewall drauf!

stell dann noch die einstellung "Redial if line is droped" in deiner DFÜ verbindung ein, außerdem speichster du das anwahlpasswort im system ab, und erlaubst ihm automatisch zu verbinden

nun musst du die firewall configorieren, du solltest nur jene ports öffnen die von deiner serversoftware auch benutzt werden, alle anderen sollten gesperrt bleiben,m INSBESONDERE PORT 135 SOWOHL TCP ALS AUCH UDP (da dringt MS-Blast ein)

nun bist du im prinzip bereit das du serversoftware installierst und startest...als webserver würd ich die apache empfehlen, der is zwar nich ganz einfach zu konfigorieren, aber trotzdem im internet der quasi standart...

nun würd ich an deiner stelle noch, ICN aktivieren, ne remote administratons software drauf (ports für lan freigeben nich vergessen), dann monitor weg, tastatur weg, maus weg (nich vergessen im bios error report auf none schalten).. und dann stelste das teil in ne ecke und läst ihn arbeiten...

hinweis: du musst wenn du über DFÜ rein gehst am system angemeldet sein


----------



## JoelH (12. September 2003)

*hmm,*

an zu merken ist noch dass es AFAIK verboten sit die T-Flat als Server zu benutzen. Steht galub ich in den Verteragsbedingungen die du unterzeichnet hast. 100% sicher bin ich nihct aber ich hab sowas mal irgendwo gelesen !


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (15. September 2003)

*Vertragsbedingungen*

Hi,

Er hat Recht.

Laut AGBs Darfst du kein Server mit T-DSL Flat stellen. Ich habe deswegen schon Probleme bekommen

Gruß
  BabyMitSchnully


----------

